# Disbudding Problem



## McKenzie_KH (Feb 9, 2014)

We have 15 kids on our farm this year, and disbudded them all at 5-9 days old which was January 18th. When sorting the kids out last night, we noticed that one of the little bucklings' horn was starting to grow back. We got the nice ring around the bud on the day of disbudding and also cut the horn bud off. What would be the best way to get rid of this horn? Since he going to be a show market wether. Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How big is the horn started? Can you reburn or is it too big around? 

When you say you also cut the horn bud off how do you do that? I get a good ring and remove the cap but not sure what you are cutting with? Just currious.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Some will use a razor blade and actually cut the tip off. Seem excessive to me but that's how some do it. 

Yes reburn now.


----------

